# Toads eat slugs?



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I think not..


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL that made me grimace 
Maybe the slugs are eating the toad


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

that really made be laugh!! maybe toadie was full  xx


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha, wow, I've never seen so many slugs in one place before!


----------

